# Define: A Rig-



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

Perhaps maybe I have lost my mind....
There's no doubt I got some time on my hands... or do I? I just changed tweets in the dash and will be playing with the Hz range, probably for the next few weeks. SOOO, haha this is funny, I paralleled a four conductor jumper onto the terminals of the tweeter. The four conductors harness in a basic 4pin-fem con. That connector works as a modular patch panel for caps as I can swap them out in seconds. I used four conductors to have the ability to blend 2 caps at a time so I have more versatility. Chances are, I am going to have to change up to 2nd order as these new tweets are a lot more delicate. I am going for whack rig of the year with this one... Naturally when the network is decided, I'll move to a board to make it more permanent.. Is this too weird or what?
Here is a visual:
http://imgur.com/qLcJX&4Ibrm
http://imgur.com/qLcJX&4Ibrml

Oh, let it be known that a electronic XO would be my preference here. I already have a EQ though(which I need for dual inputs) and trying to throw another device in the mix was too much. 

The truck is here if anyone cares to see...

http://picasaweb.google.com/crianketz/08FrontierProject#

Also, this install is in my work truck. All devices used, down to the Dynamat were given to me by friends in the industry. Over years I have developed relations with many enthusiasts and have participated willingly with their builds. Now the wife doesn't feel like car audio has to be in our budget. Ya, I know, weird huh? So the industry has given back to me with this system. Thanx to D.W, D.K, HT Car Audio, Perfo.. Car Audio and my mom!


----------



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, Ian, that is about the dumbest thing I have ever seen. I mean, it might of held a little water, but for the most part, ya..... stupid, stupid. You're a moron and stuff. 

this is the beginning of your new signature!

I lead by example of what not to do!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't get it?


----------



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I don't get it?


That's ok. Let's just say it is way off the beaten path. Hope you didnt try to hard to understand my jibberish. 

Essentially, what I was doing was making a modular patching system. Where I could easily plug in different capacitors. It serves the same as the crossovers that we use with component speaker systems. Except instead of the big old system you get on a board, mine was just for the tweeter and the caps were not soldered in. I could put in any combo of uf caps to achieve the right hi pass frequency. I decided I am sick of doing this stuff though. So I have decided to throw in my old DA s6.0 crossovers which have a rear fill output. The issue is trying to run 6 speakers on a 4ch amp. At one point I had a separate amp just for the tweets and a electronic XO to run a active system. Its too much equipment for my truck though.


----------

